# Caves and hiding plaes



## adam92 (Jul 7, 2009)

Can i use glass jars as hiding places/cave for my fish? i placed them behinf rock so that they wudnt be seen btw.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

They probably won't serve as hiding places but there is no biological reason why you can't use them provided all adhesives and labels are removed.


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

id use clay pots or something thats not seethrough. the glass wont make much of a hiding space. although like bio said you could do it if you really wanted to


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

What happens when a rock drops on a glass jar and breaks it?

Besides not being opaque, this is another reason I wouldn't use them. Broken glass in a aquarium is not only bad for the fish, but also very difficult to see to remove it. I know I wouldn't want microscopic shards in my substate....especially with fish (and my fingers) sifting through it.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Cichlidaevid said:


> What happens when a rock drops on a glass jar and breaks it?


Rocks fall much slower / gentler under water... The probability of a rock falling on and breaking a jar is fairly small... although yes it is possible...

I've had Cichlid use the side of a clear bottle to lay eggs on...

If all that was available to use as a cave was a glass jar, i think most Cichlids would use it...

All of that said, I still think a Terra Cotta Pot would make a much better cave... is just as cheap... and is more versatile (can be cut ot broken to your liking).


----------



## adam92 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks for the replys guys  yor feedback was very helpful and i wil be getting either some more rock or terracotta pots


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

I would get some rock. Take a hike and you can usually pick some up for free. Plus it is much better on the eyes then all kinda clay pots all over the tank.


----------

